# [SOLVED] Halo PC custom edition



## Powerplay666 (Jun 2, 2008)

hello.

I'm having some problems getting some cheats I thought might be fun... but they arn't working.

I have Halo CE installed, but it's an online add on right? so how do you get to the Halo CE single player to enter the cheats that are for Halo Custon Edition only? because when I go back to the original Halo, the cheats don't work...
says somthing like "the function cannot be executed right now". 

anyone think they can lend a hand? any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advanced.


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

hmmm, if your saying cheats as in hacks, i cant help you, or is it console cheats>?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

Halo custom edition is used a lot for legitimate modding, and cheats are generally ok too.

This doesn't violate any TSF rule that I know of, so it should be fine.


----------



## Powerplay666 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

thank you both for replying.

I've googled the cheats and was told to put -console -devmode" in the target when I right click on halo and go to properties. 

I don't know if that is what you mean by console cheats...

heres the main cheat I want (I really want to practice some snipe skills :wink Cheat_infinite_ammo <0 or 1> or Halo_bottemless_clip <0 or 1> 

but like I said when I type that in when I click ~ it tells me it cannot be executed that this time...


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

what says that, the console or chat thingy?


----------



## Powerplay666 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

console. "cls" works when I type that in... but nothing else. cls just clears the console tho, not somthing that I really need. but anything else I type in (anything from a cheat to 'a;lkgahgal;dfg') it tells me the thing I told you.

CE is an online add on right? but cheats cant be used online. so how do I use them if their only for CE but can't be online?(obviously) uh man, this stuff confusing...


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

if you are playing online, then it CANNOT work, only singleplayer will work for cheats, if your doing single player and it still says that, then...somethings wrong o.o


----------



## Powerplay666 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

right... so how do I fix it?


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

you cant use cheats online...


----------



## Powerplay666 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Halo PC custom edition*

I know that lol!

found the problem. someone told me I had to download the single player maps and type 'map_name (name here (a10))' at the main menu in CE. (then type the cheat in gameplay on that level)

I had everything right. I just needed to get to the single player mode in CE (which was my original question) so all ya gotta do is a google search on CE single player maps! yay!


----------

